# 2 free air tickets w/ ED



## cpat (Mar 13, 2004)

My wife and I are picking up a 325 on October 19th in Munich. She is a freelance journalist that writes for many national magazines. She has been putting togeather info for an article on ED and traveling Germany. In the process of the article she was talking to BMW and a PR lady told her that during Jan to March they are changing the promotion to 2 free air tickets!! This may not be unusual since Volvo gives 2 free tickets also(picked up XC last summer in Sweden). Plus this is not a busy travel time and may not be the best time to vacation. Hopefully this info may help someone deciding purchase time.


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

cpat said:


> My wife and I are picking up a 325 on October 19th in Munich. She is a freelance journalist that writes for many national magazines. She has been putting togeather info for an article on ED and traveling Germany. In the process of the article she was talking to BMW and a PR lady told her that during Jan to March they are changing the promotion to 2 free air tickets!! This may not be unusual since Volvo gives 2 free tickets also(picked up XC last summer in Sweeden). Plus this is not a busy travel time and may not be the best time to vacation. Hopefully this info may help someone deciding purchase time.


Damn!!!!! Anybody want to buy an Imola red 330ci/ZHP so I can go back and get another one next year?


----------



## bbkat (Oct 27, 2002)

rumratt said:


> :stupid:
> 
> Is this rumor really true?


 :yikes:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Damn!! Now that's a f**king deal!! :thumbup: 

Just told the wife this.... she sneared at me and say ".... Nah!! I don't want to go there at that time again!!... Its freaking cold!!!.."

 

I've been there once in Feb and another at March (not the same year, of course), and airfare for that time of the year is about $380~$430 per person including tax from West Coast.

Looks like MBZ's re entering of ED program is putting pressure on BMWNA, You've gotta love competition :thumbup: 

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## PHXEd (Aug 27, 2004)

cpat said:


> My wife and I are picking up a 325 on October 19th in Munich. She is a freelance journalist that writes for many national magazines. She has been putting togeather info for an article on ED and traveling Germany. In the process of the article she was talking to BMW and a PR lady told her that during Jan to March they are changing the promotion to 2 free air tickets!! This may not be unusual since Volvo gives 2 free tickets also(picked up XC last summer in Sweeden). Plus this is not a busy travel time and may not be the best time to vacation. Hopefully this info may help someone deciding purchase time.


I would not consider ED to be a major competitive incentive that would make a buyer choose one make over another. What I mean is ED just sweetens the BMW purchase -- for me personally ED in itself did not sway my choice of a BMW 330CiC over a Saab 9-3 convertible. Likewise, those who are truly in the market for a Volvo may be looking for a notably safe family car that does not have the same sporty or performance reputation as a BMW. My guess is that this is just a mechanism to increase sales over a very cool and dark time of year in Northern Europe.


----------



## seivwrig (Apr 20, 2002)

Actually, in some parts of Europe, February and March are not that bad. I traditionally go home to England in March when the airfare is low. Most tourist attractions don't open until Easter, but the airfare goes up too. After August the airfares drop too, but some of the tourist attractions close in September. I just got back from Copenhagen, Stockholm and Ipswich, England (my hometown), the weather was nice and some of the attractions that I thought were closed were in fact open. I don't plan to do ED until the new delivery center is open (go after the World Cup). But then again, the World Cup might be a good time to go especially if you can get tickets. Otherwise watch the games in some large in a German town. Should be a good party atmosphere.


----------



## branie555 (Oct 16, 2004)

2 for 1 Lufthansa airfare deal is extended until 12/31/05 per BMWNA as of today. I haven't heard of anyting better, but if someone does, please let me know!.

PS. When I called Lufthansa to check out the 2 for 1 extension, they told me it expired 12/31/04 and was not aware of the extension, even though it's posted on their own web site.


----------



## smokeminside (Aug 5, 2004)

*This may be off topic*

but I have been thinking of an ED pickup in summer of 2006 precisely because of the World Cup. I may even be trying to set up a series of soccer matches for my son's team with youth teams around Frankfurt while we're there....anyone have any thoughts on this?
Am I psycho :eeps: ?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

branie555 said:


> 2 for 1 Lufthansa airfare deal is extended until 12/31/05 per BMWNA as of today. I haven't heard of anyting better, but if someone does, please let me know!.
> 
> PS. When I called Lufthansa to check out the 2 for 1 extension, they told me it expired 12/31/04 and was not aware of the extension, even though it's posted on their own web site.


At this time of the year you will do better going to Orbitz($382 RT from Newark) rather than Lufthansa's 2 for 1.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

smokeminside said:


> but I have been thinking of an ED pickup in summer of 2006 precisely because of the World Cup. I may even be trying to set up a series of soccer matches for my son's team with youth teams around Frankfurt while we're there....anyone have any thoughts on this?
> Am I psycho :eeps: ?


Just hope you don't encounter any rowdy England fans in your new baby.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

beewang said:


> Looks like MBZ's re entering of ED program is putting pressure on BMWNA, You've gotta love competition :thumbup:


Perhaps, but something tells me that this deal (if true) is porbably more driven by an airline looking to increase traffic. Surely they aren't giving away two tickets without any purchase.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

vern said:


> At this time of the year you will do better going to Orbitz($382 RT from Newark) rather than Lufthansa's 2 for 1.


ATTENTION: According to BMW's "Inside Track" Leaflet- "...And if you take delivery by late March 2005, BMW will arrange special low airfare(2), a free companion ticket- and then add a $560 discount!(3)"

2 Cost of round-trip airfare for one coach ticket is $560 when travelling Monday through Thursday from select gateway cities, including New York, Philadelphia, Boston, Washington/Dulles, Charlotte, Miami and Atlanta. Special low rates are available on flights leaving from any other U.S. city served by United Airlines and Lufthansa.

3 BMW will reimburse $560 on the cost of airfare for one and provide a free companion ticket when both people travel together in this class on the same flight. Taxes, fees and surcharges not included.

All I gotta say is- WOW! :yikes: That's a great deal!!!!!


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

:thumbup: Adrian,
That is F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C! Thank you for the info. I will now put this up as a "Sticky"

Iguess that means buyers out in the west Coast will get a subsidized fare. Assuming the airafare is $1,000 for 2 passengers under the Lufthansa 2 for 1 deal from LAX, SFO or PDX, now the round trip airfare for 2 will be appx. $440. Now that's the best deal I've ever seen!!

No, I do not plan to go there in those months.

cheers,

beewang


----------



## 530iii (May 6, 2004)

*Flights of fancy for two*

:beerchug: Thanks Adrian's BMW! Is that the November 2004 inside track? I tried to find it on the owner's circle but they only have up until October 2004. 

In other words you must 1st purchase a ticket through Lufthansa directly (no expedia,orbitz etc.), BMW will provide the companion ticket for free, BMW then reimburses you for the cost of airfare up to 560 bucks not including taxes or fees right?

A word of advice, I just checked Lufthansa.com, certain flights from the same airports have varying taxes and fees!

All you have to do is arrange lodging for your stay. Right? :rofl:


----------



## bbobby (Aug 24, 2004)

*Does this deal work for travel in November?*

I am picking up car Nov 29th, I am travelling Nov 27-Dec7. Will this deal apply for me?


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

bbobby said:


> I am picking up car Nov 29th, I am travelling Nov 27-Dec7. Will this deal apply for me?


  No, I'm sorry. It will not. This deal applies only to ED's taken from January through late March 2005.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

530iii said:


> :beerchug: Thanks Adrian's BMW! Is that the November 2004 inside track? I tried to find it on the owner's circle but they only have up until October 2004.
> 
> In other words you must 1st purchase a ticket through Lufthansa directly (no expedia,orbitz etc.), BMW will provide the companion ticket for free, BMW then reimburses you for the cost of airfare up to 560 bucks not including taxes or fees right?
> 
> ...


You're welcome! I received the November 2004 Inside Track yesterday for the showroom.

Yeah, all you've gotta worry about is lodging and other travel related expenses. :thumbup:


----------



## gwells67 (Jun 20, 2003)

*What are the exact dates?*

Do I have to return to the US by the 15th, take delivery of the car by the 15th, or fly to munich by the 15th?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

gwells67 said:


> Do I have to return to the US by the 15th, take delivery of the car by the 15th, or fly to munich by the 15th?
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg


I edited my post.. you have to take delivery by late March.


----------



## marcpotash (Apr 6, 2003)

*Delivery?*

Do you mean take delivery in Munich, or at my stateside dealer by the March date?


----------



## gwells67 (Jun 20, 2003)

marcpotash said:


> Do you mean take delivery in Munich, or at my stateside dealer by the March date?


I would assume take delivery in Munich as we are talking about an airfare deal. If I left the U.S. and March 13th, Picked up my car on Monday the 14th, and stayed in europe until March 22nd, do you think that would work? How soon can I place my order? I am ready to go!


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

gwells67 said:


> I would assume take delivery in Munich as we are talking about an airfare deal. If I left the U.S. and March 13th, Picked up my car on Monday the 14th, and stayed in europe until March 22nd, do you think that would work? How soon can I place my order? I am ready to go!


gwells67 and marcpotash,

You'd have to take delivery in Munichby the end of March. Naturally, you'd have to do paperwork long before that (30 days).


----------



## 530iii (May 6, 2004)

*Help me Adrian's BMW!*

Just some questions if i may.

When does BMW actually provide the companion ticket?

Is there a certain promotional code you must enter if purchasing the initial ticket online at Lufthansa's website?

Or does one have to advise the dealership or BMW's ED department or BMWNA?

I would venture to say BMW would need a photocopy of the purchased  :drive: ticket to dispense reimbursement for the airfare after you have physically completed Munchen pickup and dropoff at EH Harms? :bling:

Also must one notify BMW before any flight bookings to be eligible?

Adrian's BMW could you please post a copy of that 'Inside Track" ? :typing:


----------



## branie555 (Oct 16, 2004)

beewang said:


> :thumbup: Adrian,
> That is F-A-N-T-A-S-T-I-C! Thank you for the info. I will now put this up as a "Sticky"
> 
> Iguess that means buyers out in the west Coast will get a subsidized fare. Assuming the airafare is $1,000 for 2 passengers under the Lufthansa 2 for 1 deal from LAX, SFO or PDX, now the round trip airfare for 2 will be appx. $440. Now that's the best deal I've ever seen!!
> ...


Forgive my ignorance, what's a sticky?


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Don't you still have to go through BMWNA's agent, Valerie Wilson Travel for the free/2-1/etc. deal? I called Lufthansa and they didn't know what I was talking about and don't forget that part of your flight may be on United (Lufthansa's partner)


----------



## cmcg (Dec 27, 2003)

woody underwood said:


> Don't you still have to go through BMWNA's agent, Valerie Wilson Travel for the free/2-1/etc. deal? I called Lufthansa and they didn't know what I was talking about and don't forget that part of your flight may be on United (Lufthansa's partner)


Nope, you don't have to book with Valerie Wilson, at least for the 2-for-1 deal. I called Lufthansa directly last year and booked my tickets using their toll-free number.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Looks like I am definitely doing an ED delivery next March!

Take delivery of the car in late March, car should get here around late May / early June, old car lease due on June 8th.

Perfect... just perfect...


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Tanning machine said:


> Just hope you don't encounter any rowdy England fans in your new baby.


Oyyyy,

I cannot agree more!!!! In the summer of 1990, I was touring the UK with a singing group from Ohio State. We were staying in Coventry at a small technical college. Though it was summer, there were still students there. Though I care nothing about soccer, we sat in with a group of students and watched Germany whip England.

Afterwords, a few of us walked down the street towards a pub for some pints and dinner. A car full of young Brits pulled up and (and after we got over the alcohol fumes wafting from the car) asked us if we were Germans. In any other circumstance, I would have answered in my limited German with Ja, ich bin, etc.....something told me NOT to, for if I had, we likely would have been assaulted, or worse. It was rather easy to read their body language..they were looking to hurt someone!!! My fear of that was confirmed when I answered with a stronger than usual Texas twang, that we were NOT Germans. Their disappointment and anger was extreme!!!!

The next morning, I checked the local newspaper fearing that I would read that some poor German couple or family had been beaten.

If you and your children go, and England loses, for heavens sake, STAY AWAY from some of those fans.

Now, not to slam our English friends, because all you have to do is watch what happens in a lot of US cities after teams with in basketball, football, etc.

Cheers,

Mark in Austin


----------



## shaun132 (Jul 25, 2004)

> Just when you thought it couldn't get better, it has! The Lufthansa 2-for-1 promotion has been so successful, that we've decided to "kick it up a notch". Now, if you pick up a BMW through European Delivery and fly from select cities (1) between January 1, 2005 and March 27, 2005, BMW will pay for one ticket (2) so this means that under the 2-for-1 program qualifying purchasers and their companions can fly to Munich at no charge at all! That's right! Both can fly at no charge&#8230;combine this with the vehicle discount and you'll see that this is truly a value package.


This is from the BMWUSA website


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Okay, I thought I would add what I am paying flying out of SFO (San Francisco Int'l) for two people for a March 23, 8:30 am arrival in Munich and car delivery same day:

Person A: 1066 - 0560 = 506 ...+ 148.19 tax/crap
Person B: 1066 - 1066 = 000 ...+ 148.19 tax/crap

This is what I got from Lufthansa/BMW's "Fly Free" and Person A gets full credit for mileage. $802.38 isn't too bad and if you don't take your spouse, you can split that with a buddy.

Flying out of the West Coast costs you a premium since the "qualifying" airports are all on the East Coast. Also, I think the fares go up after March 16 or so due to "spring break" or something like that. So if you got something for before mid-March, I think you are paying quite a bit less.

What deals are the rest of you getting?


----------



## bmills313 (Jan 29, 2005)

I arrive in Munich 3/17 and depart 3/21. I'm flying out of Tampa (dad lives there, so I thought I'd take him as a fun getaway to smoke cigars and drink bier :thumbup: ) and my flight was $882.18 plus the taxes on both tickets of $226.18 for a grand total of $1108.39 minus the $560 credit gives me the final discounted cost for 2 tickets at $548.36. Sure I gotta fly to Tampa from LA but that's a simple $200 flight for me.

bmills


----------



## 2005 745Li (Dec 23, 2004)

*Flying out on 3/12*



Ågent99 said:


> Okay, I thought I would add what I am paying flying out of SFO (San Francisco Int'l) for two people for a March 23, 8:30 am arrival in Munich and car delivery same day:
> 
> Person A: 1066 - 0560 = 506 ...+ 148.19 tax/crap
> Person B: 1066 - 1066 = 000 ...+ 148.19 tax/crap
> ...


My wife and I are flying out on March 12th and our tickets are a little bit cheaper. The base ticket cost was about $650 so by the time you subtract all the discounts and add all the taxes our total cost was $410. Not bad for two round trip tickets from Detroit to Frankfurt to Munich.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Okay, I thought I would add what I am paying flying out of SFO (San Francisco Int'l) for two people for a March 23, 8:30 am arrival in Munich and car delivery same day:
> 
> Person A: 1066 - 0560 = 506 ...+ 148.19 tax/crap
> Person B: 1066 - 1066 = 000 ...+ 148.19 tax/crap
> ...


3/10 SFO - FRA - LED (St. Petersburg, Russia)
3/27 TXL - FRA - SFO (Berlin, Germany)

Cost for first person $382 including tax. Cost for second person about $190.

The end of March cost a little more since it's the Easter holidays.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Damn, you guys are doing well flying to Europe in early March. I barely got my car ordered in time to take advantage of the "fly free" program. However, at least I'm going with a buddy (wifey couldn't make it) so my actual cost compares well.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I am now "un-sticking" this thread as we approach the expiration date of the Free Ticket deal. 

thnx, 

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## dherzfeld (Nov 1, 2004)

How much should I reasonably expect to pay for two tickets from Houston to Munich in July? I assume to take advantage of the buy one / get one free Lufthansa deal, but there are no direct Houston/Munich flights, so a two leg trip ends up being much more expensive.

Help???


----------



## yamilrx (Nov 25, 2004)

dherzfeld said:


> How much should I reasonably expect to pay for two tickets from Houston to Munich in July? I assume to take advantage of the buy one / get one free Lufthansa deal, but there are no direct Houston/Munich flights, so a two leg trip ends up being much more expensive.
> 
> Help???


It might work out cheaper to forget about the free ticket and buy it through another airline. My ticket in March was over $900/person, that is what you would expect to pay in summer. If it wasn't for the free ticket and the $560 torwards the second it would not have been worth it considering other airlines were charging in the $500's for the same ticket. I only ended up paying $498 for both tickets. In your case for mid July on Lufthansa it is $1080/pp and on other carriers it is $978/pp, not a big difference. This includes one stop. The other advantage of going with Lufthansa through BMW ED is that you can fly into Munich and fly out pretty much from anywhere and not pay an outrageous amount. They are very flexible with your dates and cities. :thumbup:


----------



## dherzfeld (Nov 1, 2004)

yamilrx said:


> It might work out cheaper to forget about the free ticket and buy it through another airline. My ticket in March was over $900/person, that is what you would expect to pay in summer. If it wasn't for the free ticket and the $560 torwards the second it would not have been worth it considering other airlines were charging in the $500's for the same ticket. I only ended up paying $498 for both tickets. In your case for mid July on Lufthansa it is $1080/pp and on other carriers it is $978/pp, not a big difference. This includes one stop. The other advantage of going with Lufthansa through BMW ED is that you can fly into Munich and fly out pretty much from anywhere and not pay an outrageous amount. They are very flexible with your dates and cities. :thumbup:


Thanks. I'm trying to budget my trip, and want to come up with an upper bound on airfare. Currently looks like about $1,100 total for the two of us through Lufthansa w/ the free ticket. The path of least resistance is to book the fare through Lufthansa and take the free ticket, but if I can significantly reduce the airfare that would be good.

What are some strategies to reduce that number? Wait till the last minute and book online through Travelocity, etc.? Peace of mind that the airfare is taken care of is worth something too. Perhaps BMW will up the ante on travel incentives once the end of March free tickets promotion is past.


----------

